
EconPapers: Did UberX Reduce Ambulance Volume? - ALee
https://econpapers.repec.org/paper/kanwpaper/201708.htm
======
alpb
Title should be "Uber X reduced ambulance volume by 7%" otherwise you're
posting clickbait.

